# New DSLR Day! (super sexy camera content)



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 25, 2012)

Today, I finally bought my first DSLR. I've been using film since I started doing photography in high school and over the years, my 1989 Minolta, 1960 Yashica and 2 1940's 120-format cameras have served me well. But today, I welcomed myself to the future by buying one of the finest crop-sensor cameras on the market. A Canon 7D:

Incidentally, I introduce it to you all with my phone camera 






















I'll be posting sample pictures as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations duder, the 7d is a damn nice camera. I'm actually tossing up buying a 7d or a 5d at the moment - my XSi/450d doesn't do video, and the noise levels are supposed to be heaps better on both the 7 and 5 which is a huge pro.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks man, I was also considering the 5D MkII, because they had a crazy deal on it at the shop I got this at, and it would have only cost $600 more than the 7D, but unfortunately, what I spent on the 7D was already pushing my budget.

Another couple of things to consider about the 7D is that it has the 100% coverage viewfinder at x1.0 magnification, so what you see in your viewfinder is exactly what you get in your JPEG or RAW image. It's always a bitch when those tiny areas cropped out of your viewfinder end up ruining what you thought was a perfect composition. The 19 cross-type auto-focus points are also amazing, making the camera super responsive, while being incredibly intuitive - it just seems to know what your focal point is. These would be huge changes from your 450D, considering its 95% viewfinder coverage and its single cross-type AF point. The build quality is also amazing. Just holding it after holding the lower-end Canons, you know it's quality. It's just so much more substantial and weighty because of the magnesium alloy body.

Of course if you have the cash, the 5D is the way to go because of the full-frame sensor, but if you can only afford a cropped sensor DSLR, the 7D is definitely a nice camera. I couldn't be happier with mine so far.


----------



## marbledbeef (Jan 26, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Today, I finally bought my first DSLR. I've been using film since I started doing photography in high school and over the years, my 1989 Minolta, 1960 Yashica and 2 1940's 120-format cameras have served me well. But today, I welcomed myself to the future by buying one of the finest crop-sensor cameras on the market. A Canon 7D:
> 
> Incidentally, I introduce it to you all with my phone camera
> I'll be posting sample pictures as soon as I get a chance




I dunno dude these pictures seem kinda ordinary, don't think the camera works so well? Ask for a refund!

p.s. congrats


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple of shots I took at a mixing/mastering session with the band tonight (no editing).






















And a random shot of a lamp from a friend's place afterward


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks great dude! I'd love to see some video from that thing 

I just got a Nikon 3100d last week, and am loving having a DSLR.

*cough* my thread is in this subforum too  *cough*




marbledbeef said:


> I dunno dude these pictures seem kinda ordinary, don't think the camera works so well? Ask for a refund!
> 
> p.s. congrats



I hope you're joking, he can't have taken pics OF the camera with it like that.  That and it says those pics were taken with a camera phone.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll actually have some studio footage shot with a 7D up eventually when my band's EP is finished, as I plan on posting a thread with a bunch of goodies like in-studio footage, download links to the album, artwork, etc. Hopefully I'll be able to put that all together within the next month.


----------



## damigu (Jan 26, 2012)

very nice. i'm a bit jealous.

i recently got a bridge camera (sony DSC-HX100V) because i can't afford a DSLR but i want something better than a typical point-and-shoot.

once i'm done with school and actually have a positive income, i'll be saving up for a DSLR--and the canon #D series is high on my list.


----------



## marbledbeef (Jan 26, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Looks great dude! I'd love to see some video from that thing
> 
> I just got a Nikon 3100d last week, and am loving having a DSLR.
> 
> ...



Well that depends on whether he masterfully snapped those pics with some sort of mirror trickery? 
Sorry several beers on Australia day made my sarcasm a bit dry!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 26, 2012)

Old camera, meet new camera.


----------

